
Chinese Woman Who Threw Ink on Photo of Xi Jinping Has Disappeared - keehun
https://www.buzzfeed.com/kassycho/chinese-woman-ink-xi-jinping-live-stream-disappeared
======
lunacite
Oh, bother.

------
Shaddox
I hope her sacrifice will not be in vain.

------
zaphirplane
Come on people don’t be scared say something !

~~~
snorrah
I don’t think people aren’t saying anything because they’re scared, I think
they aren’t saying anything because they don’t know why this post is on HN.

~~~
keehun
Actually—you’re right. I actually thought about this and quit the browser
before I got any acknowledgement that the POST had gone through. I didn’t
realize it had posted. Mods, please take this post down!

